# What Is Truth?



## Aquarius (Jul 10, 2016)

*What Is Truth?*

*Part A






*
​God’s sacred wisdom and truth were mentioned so many times in the previous chapters that you could be asking yourself: ‘What precisely is truth?’ The dictionary explains it as that which is true or in accordance with fact or reality, a quality or state of being true, and a fact or belief that is accepted as true. Surprisingly, truth is something quite flexible and as the religions of our world throughout the ages are clearly demonstrating, the things that are commonly accepted as truth are not necessarily *the *ultimate or God’s truth. 

The reason behind this is that the spiritual development of our race has always been subject to the process of evolution, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation. Because of this the purpose of every new religion has been to gradually, one small step after another, bring us closer to the revelation of God’s eternal wisdom and truth that had to remain hidden for a very long time at the back of every one of the sacred teachings our world has ever known. This brought with it the necessity to change the perception of God’s truth from time to time.  Equipped with the gift of hindsight, as we are at the time of writing this in the year 2015, it is easy to discern how each new religion emerged from those that came before, integrating the best and discarding the things that had outlived their validity and usefulness. 

To teach us and our world the lessons for which we were ready at any given time, every so often new religions and belief systems had to rise on the horizon of the consciousness of the small earthly selves of our race, which in the early days was extremely limited. In spite of this, all of them to some degree contained God’s wisdom and truth, though only in small nuggets, which had to remain hidden for a very long time. This was for the simple reason that it was all we could comprehend in those days, but with the increasing spiritual maturity many have reached by now, the time has come for unearthing the spiritual gold that has been waiting for so long to reveal itself to us.

All truth comes from the same source, wherever we may find it and whoever may be its bearer. There is only one truth and that is constantly expanding. Deciding how much of it can safely be released to humankind and in which form it should be presented at any given time, is the task of the Angels around the throne of God. This is why throughout the ages many different interpretations of Gods’ truth about the creation of us and our world and our rightful place in it had to appear from time to time. Every one of our religions has tried in myths and legends, with more or less success, to bring us closer to understanding the mystery of our existence.  

Various scribes down the ages acted as channels through which the Divine wisdom was transmitted into the consciousness of our race. But even if these people were reasonably highly evolved, in their time it would have been far too early to reveal the esoteric truths behind the surface words of the sacred texts that were given through them. If the revelations that came had not been masked in this manner, neither the scribes, nor their masters and least of all the general public would have been able to comprehend their true meaning in any case.

This is how it came about that the same points were made time and again in the religions of the past. Each time another one of them came into being, the points were presented in a different way. To fulfil the wise and higher purpose that was their very reason for being these religions could only ever supply us with temporary truths. Behind them God’s wisdom had to remain concealed, though with the passing of time gradually in a lighter camouflage, until the right time for their revealing had come, in the Age of Aquarius. Each new belief system that appeared was meant to take us another bit up the spiritual mountain and closer to the ultimate, God’s truth. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, increasing numbers of us are sufficiently evolved to understand that if a real spiritual Master had been nailed to the cross, he would not have uttered the words: ‘My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?’ There would have been no need, because this man would have been well aware that our Creator is at one with all life and therefore also with him, and that therefore it would be impossible for God to forget any one of us, never mind him, the Master on the Cross.

We too are now aware that the cross represents the oldest symbol known to our world of humankind’s earthly existence, and that the esoteric truth behind Jesus’ death on the cross is a metaphor for humankind’s small lower self on its earthly sojourns, when time and again it finds itself trapped in experiencing and learning from life in physicality. ‘Father, why have you forsaken me?’ cannot be the cry of the Christ on the cross, because He would know better if he had been there. 

The man’s cry is the lament of our lower earthly part, when we find ourselves nailed to the cross of Earth life and have to endure the suffering that is the result of the Karma we ourselves created in previous lifetimes, as yet unaware of what we were doing. It takes a long time until the small lower self comes to terms with the fact that God never leaves any one of us, no matter how depraved someone becomes in any of their lifetimes. God is part of everything and therefore also of us. Because of this the Divine would never dream of leaving us. God’s eternal truth, which has for so long had to remain shielded by the surface words of the story of Jesus death on the cross, is that our Christ Self knows this and therefore would never have spoken those words of doubt and despair. 

Other equally precious parts of God’s wisdom have been contained in similar manner in every one of the legends, myths and tales of our world. In the original versions of all of them God’s wisdom has been trying to speak to us about our own Divinity and how we were created by Him/Her, the Great Father/Mother of all life. To find God’s truth all one has to do is look in the right places. Alas, the original texts were transcripted many times over and human nature being what it was in the days of yore, and unfortunately to a large degree still is, they gradually became more and more distorted, misunderstood and misinterpreted, only sometimes unintentionally. 

The sacred texts of the religions of the patriarchy very quickly developed into the tools of their power-crazed priesthoods for the submission and exploitation of the masses and in particular the suppression of the feminine principle. None of it happened against the will of God – nothing in the whole of Creation ever does. Everything that took place was part of the plan for the development of the masculine forces of our race. Every bit of power we were allowed to wield in our lifetimes as men in the name of the patriarchy and the resulting misdemeanours were permitted by the wise ones on the Highest levels of life on the principle of ‘Give them enough rope and they will hang themselves in the end.’ And that indeed is what’s happening now.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 11, 2016)

_*What Is Truth?

Part B

Thou Shalt Not Kill!*_
​
In my view, it does not make any difference whether a man by the name of Jesus ever walked the Earth or not. God’s truth, contained in the Jesus tale since it first came into being, is that we too are half human and half God just like the person portrayed in this story. The figure of the Master was given to us as a metaphor for the aspect of our own inner Christ nature. All of us, without exception, possess this part. For a very long time it slumbers in the deepest innermost recesses of our being, ready do awaken and come fully alive when the small earthly self has reached the right evolutionary level. 

Jesus represents our Highest, God or Christ Self. This is the only one in the whole of Creation who can save us in the end. Our small earthly self is its counterpart and our Highest Self alone is capable of showing us how we ourselves can make good and redeem every one of our sins. The highest duty that has to be met by every earthling in the fullness of time is to create inner and outer peace and harmony between the different aspects of their own nature. This is our contribution towards restoring the balance of our world in thoughts, words and actions.

The purpose of every new religion that came into being was to provide humankind a different pathway and a temporary walking aid up the spiritual mountain, no more and no less. The esoteric meaning behind all their teachings invariably contained two hidden messages, the first one tells us that every one of us is one of God’s children of the Earth. The second one is that in the course of many incarnations on our present level of existence, we are in this life to enable us to evolve from being mere earthlings, who are totally unaware of their true nature into the conscious awareness of their Divine origin and inheritance. 

The coming of Christianity brought us the Jesus legend and the message that our Creator is a God of love and light. This brought us demands like ‘Love one another! And love thy neighbour as you love thyself!’ Because the three Abrahamic religions Judaism, Christianity and Islam evolved from the same roots and each other, contain the Old Testament with its command: ‘Thou shalt not kill!’ The Hebrew Bible contains numerous prohibitions against unlawful killing, but also allows for justified killing in the context of warfare, capital punishment, and self-defence. With great gusto this was carried forward into the other two religions and the warmongering continued unhindered and growing ever more cruel and devastating.  

Judaism, Christianity and Islam are part of the religions of the patriarchy. The words of their sacred texts were written by men for men and specifically aimed at the suppression of the wisdom and truth of the feminine. In its time this was right for teaching our race what the over-development of the masculine at the expense and exclusion of the feminine would lead to. Everywhere in our world the results are clearly visible. 

One look at our history shows how each new religion that came into being provided a Heaven-sent excuse and ever fresh opportunities for the patriarchal belief systems to go to war against each other. Preaching love and peace and making hatred and war. The priests on both sides of the conflict blessing the weapons and praying for the victory of their side. None of the patriarchal religions ever stopped its most devout followers of all nations to go to war, to kill and maim – supposedly with God’s blessings. How much more hypocritical can anyone be?

While in one part of our world astronomical sums are annually spent on weapons to destroy each other that are becoming ever more sophisticated and destructive, in other countries millions of our siblings in the human family of life have no clean water to drink, food to eat and are starving. A world out of balance created by the patriarchy in pursuit of power and glory. The task of all healers and lightbringers is to each do our best to remedy this situation by allowing the feminine to have its say in the running of our world, whenever a possibility for it arises. Instead of following in the footsteps of the masculine, women are required to take action that is in keeping with their softer and more caring feminine nature. 

This does not mean a return to the matriarchy of past ages, which was as unbalanced as the patriarchy is in many parts of our world to this day.  Having been through both, we are ready the new experience of the feminine and masculine, in both genders, working together as equal partners. It is no longer a situation of men against women and women against men, but both of them working together as equal partners. When each is in possession and command of every aspect of their nature, therefore whole and holy, and therefore seeking to labour hand in hand with God and the Angels, true and lasting peace will come to our world much more quickly and easily than we can imagine now. 

In this our new world everybody will be giving of their best and co-operating in peace and harmony with each other for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. It cannot be achieved by women who behave like men and act the part of the warmonger in pursuit of fame and glory, power and the amassing of ever more material wealth at the expense of spiritual gain and growth. To tone down their male aggressiveness and arrogance, wise men tune into the caring and nurturing aspect of their own inner woman and bring it into play. Wise women use their masculine side for stepping forward and claiming their birthright to bring their love and wisdom to their role as equal partners of the masculine into the running of our world. In all of us the ‘I am God’s gift to the world’ syndrome can easily be overcome by adding ‘So is everybody else’.  

Now that ever more of us are becoming aware that nobody is all woman or man, the final goal of a balanced and healed world that is enjoying a true and lasting peace is moving into our reach. A world where the material and spiritual aspects co-operate, one supporting and complementing the other, instead of struggling against each other. Humankind was created so this could be achieved in the days when our wrestling with physicality and its demands are finally over and done with. This can only be achieved through the realisation of our own Divinity. For the awakened ones God needs to become an inner reality and an aspect of their own nature. 

Through our inner and outer behaviour we have to prove to the wise ones in charge of us that we are evolving into ever more God-like beings, who instead of thinking of God as a man and an outer manifestation that in truth only ever existed in the form of a myth. We now realise that Jesus is a metaphor that stands for the God side of everybody’s own nature, which is love. Only when we respect and honour this aspect of ourselves as well as of everyone else, are we true to it.

In this manner each one of us has their contribution to make towards taking all of us, together and individually, step by step higher up the slope of the spiritual mountain, until even the last one of us is once more fully and consciously aware of God’s true nature and their own. Love is the only key that can unlock the gates of Heaven for any of us, because love is the law of life that opens the inner doors to genuine, everlasting and continuing spiritual growth. On this plane of life it is one of the easiest things to talk about love and to say: ‘Love one another’. Acting upon it, however, is something very different. In the end it expresses itself quite naturally as friendliness and tolerance. When finally our whole being has evolved into one loving entity, acting with kindness and consideration, compassion and love to all we meet happens quite naturally.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2016)

*What Is Truth?*

*Part C*

*Where Do Our Religions Come From?*
​ 
Looking at the multitude of belief systems of our world in the past and present, one cannot help wondering how they all came into being. This theme has been dealt with extensively in various parts of my jottings, for example in ‘Astrology – Not A Belief System’, ‘The Religion Of The New Age’, as well as ‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’ and ‘God’s Chosen People’. For more details please follow the links here or those at the end of this chapter. May it suffice to say here that none of the religions of our world appeared out of nowhere and that they all evolved from each other. 

The first religion brought us the knowledge that all of us are the children of the Great Father/Mother of life. It taught us that we had once been released from our Creator’s loving heart and sent on an evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery. Lifetime after lifetime spent in earthly life is but one of the phases of our development. When this chapter has been completed, the memory of God’s true nature and our own reawakens in us. It was planted into the deepest recesses of every individual spirit and soul’s memory, as well as that of our whole race, at the moment of our release from the source of our being.  

This memory has accompanied all of us down the ages, up to the evolutionary point we have reached now: the Age of Aquarius. This is going to be an age of wisdom and truth in which the recognition of God’s true nature and our own will gradually come alive in ever more of us, and the ultimate purpose of our creation as young Gods in the making is making itself known. On our way to this recognition, when our small earthly self at long last recognises what Earth life is about and that all our trials and tribulations have always served a wise and higher purpose, and as a deep inner faith begins to take root in us, our thinking and behaviour becomes more positive. 

On the inner level we are all one and influence each other. As a result of this, without being aware that something like this is happening, our newly won trust in life radiates from us into those in our environment, and from there into the heart and soul of our whole world. Souls in pursuit of wisdom and understanding emanate a light that impresses itself on the etheric around them. These people create an atmosphere around them that is filled with the vibrations and the colouring of the beauty of their souls. This is enhanced by the rays they naturally draw to wherever they may be. 

Being a spark of the Divine, every soul has a light. In our young and inexperienced state, it is just a low gleam, but the more highly evolved we become the more bright and radiant it grows. As soon as a light reaches a degree of radiance, it attracts other lights into its orbit.  The wise ones on the higher and highest levels of life are constantly watching us and our lights. The higher ranks of our friends and helpers in the world of spirit are supervising every step we make, without interfering with us. As soon as they spot that someone’s light is beginning to radiate more brightly, their power and light is attracted to it. 

In this fashion each one of us gradually moves forwards and upwards on our pathway through life. At a certain point one of the Masters or even an Angel takes over the showing of the way and provides us with the guidance and special protection we need against unwanted influences, from within and without, which otherwise would interfere with the special mission we have agreed to carry out, before we entered into this lifetime. Whenever one of us asks for the assistance and support of these wise ones, they are happy to show us where to go, what to do and say. We then feel instinctively drawn to what they wish to bring to our attention and their instructions come to us intuitively. You can read more about the special mission each one of us has come to carry out by following the link to ‘You Are Special’ below. 

As we spiritually progress on the evolutionary spiral of life, we gradually get to know the different planes on which we are now functioning. The more the energies of the lower and Highest Self mingle and eventually become one, the more we benefit from it not only during meditations and other quiet spiritual times, but also in everyday life. The lower mental plane of Earth life is somewhat cold, detached and isolated, but the higher mental plane is much kinder and more gentle than its earthly counterpart. The most beautiful conditions exist on the higher mental plane, where the truth and beauty of the Great Spirit’s love and wisdom is experienced in harmonious and loving ways. During this process the highlands of Heaven are created on the Earth and another small part of God’s kingdom established on our planet.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 



[*=center]‘Astrology – Not A Belief System’ 



[*=center]‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’ 
[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘God’s Chosen People’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2016)

*What Is Truth?*

*Part D*

*Created In God’s Image*

Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
You created us in Your image and placed us on the Earth, 
So that in the course of many lifetimes
We should evolve and grow ever more like You. 
Your powers are also in us, 
Please show us how to master and handle 
Them safely and responsibly,
Following Your will and wishes, not ours. 

You granted us the gift of our present lifetime, 
So our earthly self can at last become aware of its true nature.
The wisdom of the Mother’s love from time to time gave us 
New myths and legends that brought us ever closer to this discovery.
This included the tales like the ones of Uranus and Gaia,
The Lords Krishna and Buddha,
Abraham and Moses, Jesus and the Virgin Mary, 
And many others whose traces are lost in the mists of time.

The latest one, the Jesus legend, you gave us as a metaphor
And to illustrate all human soul’s predestined pathway through life.
It reveals to us the initiations all of us have to experience,
To evolve into a Master and a Christed,
Each in their own right.
 Through the death of the man on the cross
You showed us that our life, too, 
Is an absolute continuum 
That has neither beginning nor end. 

For all these things we give thanks and praise to You,
Because now the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
Your only born Son/Daughter, is calling all of us
To make the Jesus story a reality in earthly life
By carrying out the work
For which You created us and brought us into being, 
In the first place and now into our present existence. 

You are our true Father/Mother and the spark of
The Christ spirit is stirring from its slumbers 
And coming alive in ever more human hearts.
In Your presence and Your holy name,
We enter into our mediations and quiet reflections
On the beauty and wonder of Your Creation
And what great honour it is to be allowed 
To take part in it.

You are the Source of all inspiration
And we pray that all our thoughts and ideas
Should have their origin in You
And be for the highest good and the greatest joy of all.
Please show us ways of conducting the gift of life 
You have bestowed upon us to worship and adore You,
Your love and Your glory, 
So that enriched with the learning of all our lifetimes,
We return into the conscious awareness
Of our oneness with You.

Amen

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2016)

_*The Truth About Truth*_
​ 
The psalms are so old that their origins are lost in the mists of time. Most of them are believed to have been written by King David and King Solomon, and that this probably took place in Jerusalem during the tenth century BC. King David lived from about 1037 to 967 BC. However, some of the psalms, if one looks carefully at the words, must have been written after the Jewish exile in Babylon when Cyrus, the King of Persia, invaded and took over the Babylonian empire. 

He decreed that the Jews should be allowed back to rebuild their temple. This took place around 539BC and the years following. Therefore it is possible that the psalms were written over a period of well over 500 years. Because by the time the Jesus legend entered our world, the psalms were well established as devotional songs and poems, they were included in the New Testament. Even Jesus’ supposedly dying words on the cross ‘My God, My God. why have you forsaken me?’ were taken from Psalm 22. 

Psalm 91:4 promises: ‘He will cover you with His feathers and under his wings you shall trust. His truth shall be your shield and buckler.’ Buckler is an old fashioned word for a small round shield. It is usually held by a handle or warn on the arm, as a means of protection and defence. 

Telling us such things may have been good enough when the Psalms were written. But thanks be to God and the Angels, since then our perception of the spiritual background of life, of God and of ourselves has changed and increased dramatically. By now, we know that God’s truth cannot be found in books and that, no matter how high and holy they may be, it may only be partly revealed to us there. Time and again we all have been placed in this life, so that in the end each one of us in their own right should be guided to their own conclusion that this kind of truth can only be found within. 

The main purpose of our lifetimes on the Earth plane is to help us all to evolve into seekers of wisdom and truth. Irrespective of whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, time and again each one of us is placed here to do their share of finding an ever better understanding of God’s Divine truths. This is how, in the long course of our evolution that stretches over many thousands of years, the individual and collective consciousness of our world gradually grows and expands. Because our knowledge of God, the Universe and ourselves will always continue to grow, in my view, a cautionary note may not come amiss at this point. Before God every soul stands alone, i.e. the perception of what this concept means is unique to each one of us and that is why everybody’s truth varies slightly from anyone else’s.

The human soul yearns for stability and security, yet, for as long as we expect to find them on the Earth plane, we shall look in vain and that for the simple reason that they are not meant to be found there. In our explorations into certainties and absolute truths we may turn to a host of sources in the hope of finding them. Yet, in the end each one of us has to discover for themselves that they do not exist anywhere. This is because all life – including ours and that of our world – is relentlessly moving forwards and upwards on an evolutionary spiral that constantly takes us and our world onto ever higher levels of consciousness. This process eventually returns each one of us into the oneness with our Creator. 

As established in other parts of the jottings, the law of life is evolution. Universes and the worlds within them are born, evolve and grow. When they have outlived their usefulness, they are destroyed again, to make room for new ones to come into existence. In spite of the fact that our understanding of the meaning of God has vastly improved over the ages, the only constant in the whole of Creation will always be the spirit within, the eternal presence of the spirit of God and our own. As a spark of the Divine, like God we too are immortal and cannot die. The spirit of God and our own will be with us forever. Anything else we may require along our evolutionary pathway will eventually be surplus to requirement and has to be shed again.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 25, 2016)

_*What Is God?*_
​ 
For me this means the Father, the whole of the Universal intelligence and the source from which fresh pure creative thoughts are constantly pouring forth into all life. The spirit of the Father, the same as ours, is eternal, without beginning or end and has always been. Neither our spirit nor the Father’s will ever stand still. Both are constantly evolving, expanding and growing through the knowledge that is gathered by all parts of Creation, including you and me. New and ever deeper insights and discoveries into this, that and the other will continue to be made by someone somewhere. This is something every soul must come to terms with and accept that there will probably never be such a thing as absolute truth. 

So, what of God’s truth? How do we know when we are finding some of it? Any knowledge one of us finds is meant to be shared with those around us and used for making our world a better place everything in it – not just humankind – to evolve and grow. But, because of the precious gift of freedom of choice each one of us is allowed to decide what we can and wish to take on board as our truth. Yet, every right also brings responsibilities with it and any newly found knowledge puts the onus on us for choosing wisely. That is why, whilst reading or listening to anything, it is advisable to make a habit of noticing the responses that come from your own heart and learn to follow them in all things. This is the voice of your inner guidance and teacher, your intuition; it will never let you down or lie to you. 

Because there are numerous gullible people in our world and just as many who are all too happy to exploit this, be careful and refuse to take anything that comes to your attention at face-value. Know that everything we become aware of in some way enters into our consciousness; we ourselves are responsible for what we allow in. It is up to each one of us to test and try things for ourselves and to establish whether the information before us has any validity for us. You are always the bottom line and you alone can decide whether you are willing to accept or reject what someone tells you, whoever this may be. It goes without saying that this is also valid for all my writings. It has never been my nature to wish to prescribe for anyone what to believe and what not. In any case, knowing what is at stake here, who would still be foolish enough to dogmatically state this, that or the other is the ultimate truth that is valid for everybody? 

Those who are familiar with other parts of my work know that I go to great lengths to point out the necessity for choosing carefully as to what we accept as our truth. My advice has always been never to follow anyone blindly or take their words for gospel, no matter how high and holy the person or institution may seem to be. The information you are receiving from them could be outdated and further insights could be waiting to be given, maybe through you. If something you hear or read does not feel right, pay attention and listen to what ideas may come to you. Consult with your inner self by meditating and/or reflecting on the points in question, then wait and see what further insights may come to you. When they do, do not forget to share them with those around you. In this way we shall eventually all become channels of Divine wisdom and truth and be capable of acting as light bringers to our world. This will continue until every last shred of the clouds of ignorance that still darken our world have been dispersed and peace has at last come to our world.

As new ideas and fresh insights are constantly flowing into my existing writings from my inner guru, they are living proof of how, as one learns to live ever more intuitively, there is little or no danger of getting stuck in outdated beliefs. One gradually learns to trust that this inner voice really does know the answers to all our questions and what is good and right for us in any given moment, as opportunities have been provided by the Universe for checking this out over and over again. The more this the higher part of us takes over, the less one feels inclined to look for information from other sources. There comes the moment when one realises that this need has faded away completely. And that, in my view, is the greatest advantage of being taught by the inner guru. As valuable tools as some books to this day are as communication tools and educational aids, it is not hard to see in the light of this that the time will arrive on the Earth plane when they will no longer be required, because we shall then all receive our education in this manner by the long awaited new World Teacher. 

Shortly after finishing my reflections on ‘The Truth about Truth’, to my astonishment they were confirmed by the Lebanese/American mystic, poet and writer, Kahlil Gibran, 1883-1931. In ‘Kahlil the Heretic’ he wrote: ‘The true light is that which emanates from within humankind; it reveals the secrets of the heart to the soul, making it happy and contented with life. Truth is like the stars; it does not appear except from behind the obscurity of the night [of the darkness of ignorance]. Truth is like all beautiful things in the world; it does not disclose its desirability except to those who first feel [and suffer at the hands of] falsehood. Truth is a deep kindness that teaches us to be content in our everyday life and share with people the same kind of happiness [and share it with the people so that they may find it, too]… This is the truth I have learnt from the teachings of the Nazarene.’ 

The Greek philosopher Aristotle, 384-322 BC, saw the matter as follows: ‘To say of what is, that it is – and of what is not, that it is not. That [to me] is speaking the truth. 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2016)

*Where Do We Come From?*
​ 
Where do we come from and where are we going to? Being spirit, we can only come from the world of spirit. And when our physical body returns to the Earth, where does our spirit go? Where else can it go but back to where we came from, the world of light? This does not mean some place elsewhere. It is merely another dimension of our present world. The world of light or spirit is an integral part of it that becomes invisible to our earthly eyes, each time we enter into another physical body. That is all. 

We are as much part of God as God is of us and there has never been a time when we were not with God. This is why the Divine will never forget or leave us. Each one of us is a spark of the Great White Spirit. Being spirit, like God, we are eternal and immortal, and like God cannot die. Our spirit is masculine and attached to each spirit is a soul, its soft and sensitive feminine counterpart, who is the memory bank of all our experiences. We carry them around with us from lifetime to lifetime. This continues until they are no longer required by us and shed. 

For the past two thousand years or so, the wisdom of the Christ Spirit brought our world the Jesus legend. It brought us the message: ‘The truth will set you free!’ This always has been a call from the Highest to humankind to encourage us to go in search of a better understanding of God’s nature and our own and our special relationship with the Divine. As soon as we begin to conduct our lives in accordance with the requirements of the Universal laws, in particular the law of Karma – more about it in a moment – the Universe places the power into our own hands to eventually free ourselves from the karmic chains and shackles that have kept us tied to Earth life for a very long one. We ourselves are the only ones who can release us from the wheel of Karma.

With all my heart and soul I believe that there is a great plan of life in which everybody has their place. And with my whole being I trust that this plan is perfect, and that our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life holds both our worlds – as well as all other worlds – safely in His/Her loving hands. More than that: I know these things and that is a faith and a trust that no-one will ever be able to shake or take from me, for the simple reason that it is not based on something that is written in a book somewhere, but deeply engraved in my heart and soul. 

When I reflect on the mysteries of life and death and the Universe as a whole, I become aware how all things work together for the good of the whole, and I realise that everything that happens anywhere in the whole of Creation has been planned and is held in the mind of the Great Architect and Master Designer of all worlds and all beings. The knowledge of this helps me to open my heart, soul and mind with confidence to the One, who holds the plan and takes care that it unfolds as it should and that therefore all life is moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life in a well ordered fashion. 

This helps me to walk with a tranquil heart and an open mind to the beauty, the wonders and the glories of all the Universes that cannot be seen by earthly eyes, but only perceived by our minds. Knowing that God is in other people just the same as in me, makes it easy to be sincere and true in all my relationships. And I rejoice that truly, truly there is no death and that wherever there is love between human souls there can be no separation. 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 21, 2017)

*Of False Prophets And Messiahs*
​ 
For everyone on the spiritual pathway a word of warning may not come amiss and that is: ‘Whatever you do, beware of false prophets and messiahs!’ To this day, they are sure to be encountered by all of us in the form of people who are trying to take us in. The only one hundred percent reliable teacher in the whole wide world dwells inside everybody’s innermost heart and is waiting to be called upon and spring into action. Yet, even in these communications with our inner Master, the living God within, it is essential that we use our discriminatory faculties, so they can be developed to their highest potential.

Sorting the wheat from the chaff is now more important than it ever was before. Do not believe anything or anyone, including me and my writings – not that I would call myself a prophet or messiah, but I am sure you know what I mean – without verifying the information before you with your inner guidance first. In order to do this, whatever you hear or read anywhere, let it flow through the filter of the world of your feelings, especially your heart, as that is the only place in the world where truth dwells. Listen carefully to what it tells you. 

Our inner guru, also known as the living God within, has full access to every bit of wisdom and knowledge that has ever been gathered anywhere in the whole of Creation. S/He is the final authority on recognising and telling us the difference between right and wrong, truths and lies. Learn to listen to this teacher carefully, with love and respect. Test and try it, time and again, and it will amaze you how much it can and will tell and help you, even down to tackling your most mundane tasks. This authority in everybody is waiting to help us understand what is happening in our world, within and without, with ever increasing speed. It is waiting to be called upon to show us how to overcome all our fears and how to transmute our negative thoughts and feelings into positive and constructive ones.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 15, 2017)

*A Message For The Aquarian Age*
​ 
There is much talk about the Age of Aquarius and the spiritual freedom it is going to bring to us and our world. However, as co-ruler of Aquarius Saturn, the planet of Karma, guards the gateway to the Aquarian Age. Saturn is a symbolism for the Lords of Karma, who at any given time present us with the Karma we have created for ourselves up to the present. In any given lifetime, but particularly now, time and time again Saturn tests us, often to the limits of our endurance, to see how much progress we are making with mastering our earthly nature and whether we can be trusted to handle the lack of restrictions the new age is bringing us, even now. 

Our newly won autonomy mostly consists of no longer having to blindly believe anything, because basically every human soul is eventually entitled to find out the true esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all the myths and legends our world has ever known. It is every human spirit and soul’s birthright and highest potential to be taught by and helped to find the truth of everything and that not through any kind of outside forces or institutions and their representatives, but with the help of their own inner guidance that has its origin in the wisdom and truth of the Great Mother. She is the living God within and the love that dwells in all hearts, if at first only in seed form. 

And that is the reason why the human heart alone can verify what is true, as it knows the truth and resonates to its sound, and never errs when it comes to telling a truth from a lie. To enable us to recognise the truth when it comes before us, it is necessary to pay attention to that which constantly emerges through the world of our feelings from the very depths of our innermost being into our conscious awareness. Wise ones therefore pay attention whenever they are reading or hearing anything. If something makes sense and they get a deep inner feeling that says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ only then do they accept it and allow it to enter into and take root in their consciousness. This is how they receive their confirmation that the old stories all along have been nothing but tales that served as educational tools. 

To their astonishment the wise ones find out that these stories are true after all – just in a different way than formerly believed. For example, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, really loves us and our world so much that S/He gave us the gift of His/Her Son/Daughter in the form of the love that brought all of us into being and the light that has always sustained and nurtured us. From the very beginning of life on the Earth the Great Light has done this for all lifeforms. At the moment of our creation a spark of this light and Its love has been planted deep in every heart and soul. Jesus as the only begotten Son of the Christian teachings is an allegory of the perfect manifestation of the Universal Christ that is every human soul’s final goal and destination and there is no discrimination against anyone’s race, colour or creed. 

This means a soul who is fully and consciously aware of its human and Divine characteristics and has successfully integrated them, so they work together in peace and harmony, the way they do in God. The manifestation of this is the highest potential of all human souls that can manifest itself any time and anywhere. It has never been tied to time, race, location or any particular part of the history of our world. The Jesus legend provided us with an explanation of God’s great love for humankind in the Piscean Age. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, we and our world are capable of comprehending the much more glorious esoteric meaning of this myth and the truth that is hidden behind its surface words. 

I cannot see any problems arising from this concept even for the most devout Christians. When one embraces the fact that the story of the life of Jesus is a legend and starts to look at the true significance of this myth, it is easy to see that the teachings of the scriptures in truth are much richer than they could ever have been before, as in this way nothing is taken away from them, but only a great deal added. I recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’. 

From ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 21, 2017)

_*Be Still And Know That I Am God
*_
​ 




​ Listen to the beat of your heart in this moment.
Let go of all preparedness and knowing.
Just be still.
Reach beyond thoughts and words and
Empty your mind of thinking about desires and goals.

Cherish the now and bless each moment,
Give thanks to the Great Father/Mother of all life
For creating you the way you are
And know that you will never be more ready 
For what you have been given 
Than you are now.

Do not wait for a better version of yourself to grow,
Better times to come or the Sun to rise more perfectly.
No-one will arrive on your doorstep and knock,
To make it all happen.
You’ve got to do it!

The Sun does not rise to please you, 
Although it does so perfectly every day. 
It’s just that you are unaware of it most of the time.
The span of earthly life that God has allocated to you
Is at your command. So don’t wait.
Go out there and make things happen!

Nothing is gained from too many spiritual exercises
And merely reading a great number of books.
There’s no need for endless meditating either.
But every day, if only for a few minutes, 
Take the time to be still and listen within.

And then get on with doing the things 
That come to you naturally,
For that’s your inner guidance showing you the way.
And once again become
That which you truly always have been: Love.
That’s what you are, even though for a long time
You were no more than a tiny spark
Of the all-embracing and all-forgiving 
Love of your Divine parents,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.

Be still and know that I am God and so are you. 
You are part of Me and I am part of you.
I am your inner teacher and guidance,
Your intuition, the living God and wise one within. 
Everything will always be well
For those who trust Me and follow Me.
You and your world are forever 
Resting safely in My loving hands.

​ Nachi
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

_*The Gift To Be Simple
*_
_*



*_
​
Look  at any truly great idea of our world and you will see that invariably  they are simple. Knowing that the greatest gift the Universe can bestow  upon anyone is simplicity, I like to keep all things in my life as  simple as possible. If you are familiar with my work, you may have  noticed that I always use as simple language as possible. In the hope of  avoiding misunderstandings, I keep away from words with many syllables  and maybe have their origin in the Latin or Greek language. Whenever  such words come to mind, as indeed they do, I replace them with some  that can easily be understood by everybody, including people from other  cultural backgrounds. In my view, avoiding many syllabled words in the  English language definitely adds to the beauty of any author’s work.

This  is a habit, a knack and a skill I developed during my school days in  Germany; it has its roots in the love of all languages. It just so  ‘happened’ that the first one I acquired during this lifetime was the  German one. We were taught to avoid ‘foreign’ words, i.e. those that  have their origin in other languages, as almost always there is a  perfectly good German word available and waiting to be used. This  perception I have carried forward into the English language, where I  feel it works equally well.

Languages  are tools the Divine places into everybody’s hands; like any other tool  they need to be cared for and appreciated. The ability to communicate by  using languages in speech and writing is a gift from God; the same as  any other it deserves to be loved and cherished. The skilful use of the  spoken and written word in any language of our world is an art form. Or  at least it can be and, in my view, should be developed by all God’s  children of the Earth. But, as in the whole of Creation all things are  constantly changing and evolving, so are we and also the languages that  were given to us to help us converse with each other.

It  is interesting to reflect on the changing use of languages and to  observe how the meanings of some of the words alter with time into their  polar opposite. One of the finest examples of this must be the verb ‘to  conspire’; an old dictionary reveals that it once stood for ‘to breathe  together, to agree in thought and to unite’. The modern version of the  Oxford Dictionary, however, defines it as: ‘making secret plans jointly  to commit an unlawful or harmful act – or of circumstances that seem to  be acting together, especially with unfortunate results.’

Clearly,  the old meaning of the word is no longer of any use to us. If we wish  to be understood by the generations that are present now, we have to  communicate with them in a language that speaks to their hearts and  souls. It is likely that in the meantime even our grandmothers and  grandfathers will have forgotten what the word in question once meant.

Language  is a wonderful and quite magical thing! Depending on the decisions we  make, it can act like a sword that cuts and hurts that which is good. Or  it can be used to slice away outdated, diseased and festering parts  that are of no use to us any more. In the hands of a healer it can be  turned into a therapeutic appliance for soothing the cuts and bruises a  soul has received whilst trying to come to terms with its existence on  the physical plane of life. In its great wisdom the Universe places this  potentially highly dangerous device into every soul’s own hands and  allows us all the freedom to choose how we wish to apply it. The outcome  of this reveals much better than anything else which degree of  spiritual maturity human souls have reached thus far and how ready they  are to move on to lessons of a more elevated nature.

About ten hours after writing this  chapter and posting it to my website, I ‘chanced’ to pick up the latest  issue of the magazine of the White Eagle Lodge. As I had only ten  minutes to spare, I turned to my favourite page, the last one, as that  is usually a short one. To my amazement, halfway down the page I found  White Eagle’s confirmation of my earlier insights into the gift of  simplicity.

From ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris April/May 2009: _‘We  bear in mind that simplicity is the bedrock of profundity and that in  the simplest language may be presented the grandest truths. You must  become simpler before you can grow, but beware of foolishness.  Simplicity stands for purity and beauty within your heart. Simplicity of  heart means tenderness to all, tenderness even with yourself, and with  your own particular problem.

‘May we learn patience. May we  understand true simplicity, and through these qualities construct within  our being the great Temple of Light. Let us pray for simplicity –  simplicity of heart and life, that we may be clear vessels for the Great  White Light. Let us concentrate our mind and heart upon the Great  Light, knowing that all is good in God’s life. Love alone is the supreme  knowing.’ _

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​ ​ * * *​
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 18, 2018)

_*God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age
*_
​ _*




*_​ I am the great Sun, but you do not see me.
I am your husband, but you turn away.
I am the captive, but you do not free me.
I am the captain, but you will not obey.

I am the truth, but you will not believe me.
I am the city where you will not stay.
I am your wife, your child, but you will leave me.
I am that God to whom you will not pray.

I am your counsel, but you will not hear me.
I am your lover whom you will betray.
I am the victor, but you do not cheer me.
I am the holy dove whom you will slay.

I am your life, but if you will not name me,
Seal up your soul with tears
And never blame me.

Charles Causley
From a Normandy Crucifix of 1632​ 
* * *
​ _*The Aquarian Age Response Of The Great Sun
*_​ _*




*_​ I am the Great Light, the Star of all stars,
The spiritual Sun behind the Sun 
In the sky above you.
I am the giver and nurturer of all life,
Your true Father/Mother.

Far too long you have failed to recognise Me.
But now ever more of you are stirring from 
Their spiritual slumbers and becoming aware 
Of Me and My presence,
Not as an outside force but within.
I am your inner teacher and guide,
Who really knows the answer to every question 
And can help you find solutions to any problem.
That’s why many are turning 
Trustingly towards Me. 

I am as much in you as you are in Me.
I am in husbands, wives and their children,
As well as everybody else.
I am everyone’s faithful eternal lover,
Best and most intimate friend,
Who never left you. 
I am the soulmate you have yearned for
And could never find in human relationships.
I am the Saviour and Redeemer your race projected
Onto forces outside itself in days gone by.
Yet, My highest qualities have always been 
In each one of you, but initially only in seed form
And hidden from the vision of earthly life.

The true saviours and redeemers of themselves
And the whole of your world are those
Who unselfishly serve Me and
Do their best to make 
Mother Earth into a better,
More peaceful and beautiful place 
For all lifeforms that share her with you.
All others will evolve into this role
When their time for it has come.

For a long time, unbeknown to your earthly selves,
My Spirit has been the prisoner of the darkness 
Of humankind’s ignorance of its true nature and Mine.
The false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
This brought about are now in the way of 
Many a soul’s personal evolution
And that of your world.
The time has come to free yourself
Of such restrictive ways of thinking
By letting them go, one by one.

Each one of you is responsible for themselves,
The whole of humankind and your world.
Every one of your thoughts, words and actions
Is noted and recorded somewhere. 
You are the captain of the ship of your own life and destiny,
But even though you are in charge of it, 
You will always be accountable to Me,
For I am the Admiral of the great fleet of humankind
In the vast ocean of life of the whole of Creation.

I am the Supreme Commander of all beings and things.
I am the small still voice of conscience inside you.
Day by day practise listening to Me, as I speak to you
Through the world of your innermost feelings.
Follow the guidance you receive from there and 
Stop running for advice to other people. 
Instead turn within and pay attention to Me,
So I can show you how safe it is to trust Me.

Follow My directions joyously and accept them,
For I am the Great Navigator,
Who has always known and forever will guide
The pathway of all human spirits and their souls,
In this world and all others yet to come. 

I am the way, the life and the truth
And the purpose of your being on the Earth
Is that in due course you re-awaken to 
Me and My presence in you
And your oneness with Me.
My great plan of life for the Earth
And the one for you within it,
Decrees that in their present lifetime 
Ever more of you shall once again 
Find total and utter faith and trust in Me.
This cannot be given to you by anyone,
Except you yourselves and 
Each through their own experiences.

I am the Eternal City humankind 
Has been seeking for aeons.
To the ends of the Earth you have travelled
In search of it and Me, 
Unaware that they are part of you and inside you.
Human hearts are the holiest places on the Earth,
For that’s where I dwell and you with me,
Forever and ever.

I am your God and you have every reason 
To trust Me and to pray to Me, 
For I am also the long promised
World teacher and guide of humankind,
The wise one who is part of you
And lives inside you,
Whose counsel is trustworthy
And can be followed without hesitation.

I am the eternal lover, 
Who never betrays or leaves anyone. 
Stop thinking of yourself as life’s victim
And let me show how to become one of its victors.
I am the Holy Dove who blesses and heals
The inner and outer wounds of all lifetimes, 
Not only yours but those of your whole world. 

I am your true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress and the time has come 
When each one of you needs to accept 
Their responsibilities and duties towards Me.
Joyfully make Me welcome on the Earth 
And never stop singing My praises,
For when you understand My true nature and yours,
The purpose and meaning of your existence,
And that everything that is in your life 
Is there by your own doing. 
My beloved children of the Earth,
Can you see for yourself now that 
There no longer is any need for tears 
Or blaming others for your own shortcomings,
Especially not Me.​ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 19, 2018)

_*Flying On The Wings Of God’s Truth - Part A*_

_*The Truth About Truth*_

_*




*_​The psalms are so old that their origins  are lost in the mists of time. Most of them are believed to have been  written by King David and King Solomon, and that this probably took  place in Jerusalem during the tenth century BC. King David lived from  about 1037 to 967 BC. However, some of the psalms, if one looks  carefully at the words, must have been written after the Jewish exile in  Babylon when Cyrus, the King of Persia, invaded and took over the  Babylonian empire.

He decreed that the Jews should be  allowed back to rebuild their temple. This took place around 539BC and  the years following. Therefore it is possible that the psalms were  written over a period of well over 500 years. Because by the time the  Jesus legend entered our world, the psalms were well established as  devotional songs and poems, they were included in the New Testament.  Even Jesus’ supposedly dying words on the cross ‘My God, My God. why  have you forsaken me?’ were taken from Psalm 22.Psalm 91:4 promises: ‘He will cover you  with His feathers and under his wings you shall trust. His truth shall  be your shield and buckler.’ Buckler is an old fashioned word for a  small round shield. It is usually held by a handle or warn on the arm,  as a means of protection and defence.

Telling us such things may have been good  enough when the Psalms were written. But thanks be to God and the  Angels, since then our perception of the spiritual background of life,  of God and of ourselves has changed and increased dramatically. By now,  we know that God’s truth cannot be found in books and that, no matter  how high and holy they may be, it may only be partly revealed to us  there. Time and again we all have been placed in this life, so that in  the end each one of us in their own right should be guided to their own  conclusion that this kind of truth can only be found within. 

One of the main purposes of our lifetimes  on the Earth plane is helping those around us to evolve into seekers of  wisdom and truth, each in their own right. Irrespective of whether  someone is as yet aware of this or not, time and again we are placed  here to first find an ever increasing understanding of God’s sacred  wisdom and truth for ourselves and then to share our knowledge with all  those who are in need of it. And that’s how, in the course of  humankind’s evolutionary journey that already has stretched over many  thousands of years, the individual and collective consciousness of our  world has slowly but surely been expanding. Because our knowledge of  God, the Universe and ourselves will always continue to grow, a  cautionary note may not come amiss here. Before God every soul stands  alone, i.e. the perception of what this concept means is unique to every  human being and that’s why everybody’s truth varies somewhat from  anyone else’s.

Human souls yearn for stability and  security, but for as long as we expect to find them on the Earth plane,  we shall be looking in vain for the simple reason that they are not  meant to be found here. In our search for certainties and absolute  truths we may turn to a host of sources in the hope of finding them.  Yet, in the end each one of us has to discover for themselves that they  do not exist anywhere. This is because all life – including ours and  that of our world – is relentlessly moving forwards and upwards on the  great evolutionary spiral of life that constantly takes us and our world  into experiencing ever higher levels of consciousness. This process  eventually returns each one of us into the conscious awareness of our  oneness with our Creator. 

As established in other parts of the jottings, the law of life is  evolution. Universes and the worlds within them are born, evolve and  grow. When they have outlived their usefulness, they are destroyed  again, to make room for new ones to come into existence. In spite of the  fact that our understanding of the meaning of God has vastly improved  over the ages, the only constant in the whole of Creation will always be  the spirit within, the eternal presence of the spirit of God and our  own. As a spark of the Divine, like God we too are immortal and cannot  die. The spirit of God and our own will be forever continue. Anything  else we require in the course of our evolutionary journey will  eventually be surplus to requirement and shed.
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 20, 2018)

_*On The Wings Of God’s Truth - Part B
*_
​ _*Who Or What Is God? 
*_
_*



*_​ 
For me God means the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ. It is the Universal intelligence and the source from which fresh pure creative ideas are constantly pouring forth in the form of thoughts. God’s spirit, the same as ours, is eternal, without beginning or end and has always been. Neither our spirit nor the Divine Trinity’s will ever stand still. Both are constantly evolving, expanding and growing through the knowledge that is gathered by the beings in every part of Creation, including you and me. Ever deeper insights and fresh discoveries into this, that and the other will always continue to be made by someone somewhere. This is something every human being has to come to terms with and accept that there will probably never be such a thing as absolute truth. 
 So, what of God’s truth? How do we know when we are finding some of it? Any knowledge one of us finds is meant to be shared with those around us and used for making our world a better place everything in it – not just humankind – to evolve and grow. But, because of the precious gift of freedom of choice each one of us is allowed to decide what we can and wish to take on board as our truth. Yet, every right also brings responsibilities with it and any newly found knowledge puts the onus on us for choosing wisely. That is why, whilst reading or listening to anything, it is advisable to make a habit of noticing the responses that come from your own heart and learn to follow them in all things. This is the voice of your inner guidance and teacher, your intuition; it will never let you down or lie to you.  Because there are numerous gullible people in our world and just as many who are all too happy to exploit this, be careful and refuse to take anything that comes to your attention at face-value. Know that everything we become aware of in some way enters into our consciousness; we ourselves are responsible for what we allow in. It is up to each one of us to test and try things for ourselves and to establish whether the information before us has any validity for us. You are always the bottom line and you alone can decide whether you are willing to accept or reject what someone tells you, whoever this may be. It goes without saying that this is also valid for all my writings. It has never been my nature to wish to prescribe for anyone what to believe and what not. In any case, knowing what is at stake here, who would still be foolish enough to dogmatically state this, that or the other is the ultimate truth that is valid for everybody?  Those who are familiar with other parts of my work know that I go to great lengths to point out the necessity for choosing carefully as to what we accept as our truth. My advice has always been never to follow anyone blindly or take their words for gospel, no matter how high and holy the person or institution may seem to be. The information you are receiving from them could be outdated and further insights could be waiting to be given, maybe through you. If something you hear or read does not feel right, pay attention and listen to what ideas may come to you. Consult with your inner self by meditating and/or reflecting on the points in question, then wait and see what further insights may come to you. When they do, do not forget to share them with those around you. In this way we shall eventually all become channels of Divine wisdom and truth and be capable of acting as light bringers to our world. This will continue until every last shred of the clouds of ignorance that still darken our world have been dispersed and peace has at last come to our world. As new ideas and fresh insights are constantly flowing into my existing writings from my inner guru, they are living proof of how, as one learns to live ever more intuitively, there is little or no danger of getting stuck in outdated beliefs. One gradually learns to trust that this inner voice really does know the answers to all our questions and what is good and right for us in any given moment, as opportunities have been provided by the Universe for checking this out over and over again. The more this the higher part of us takes over, the less one feels inclined to look for information from other sources. There comes the moment when one realises that this need has faded away completely. And that, in my view, is the greatest advantage of being taught by the inner guru. As valuable tools as some books to this day are as communication tools and educational aids, it is not hard to see in the light of this that the time will arrive on the Earth plane when they will no longer be required, because we shall then all receive our education in this manner by the long awaited new World Teacher.  Shortly after finishing my reflections on ‘The Truth about Truth’, to my astonishment they were confirmed by the Lebanese/American mystic, poet and writer, Kahlil Gibran, 1883-1931. In ‘Kahlil the Heretic’ he wrote: ‘The true light is that which emanates from within humankind; it reveals the secrets of the heart to the soul, making it happy and contented with life. Truth is like the stars; it does not appear except from behind the obscurity of the night of the darkness of ignorance. Truth is like all beautiful things in the world; it does not disclose its desirability except to those who first feel and suffer at the hands of falsehood. Truth is a deep kindness that teaches us to be content in our everyday life and share with people the same kind of happiness and share it with the people so that they may find it, too. . . This is the truth I have learnt from the teachings of the Nazarene.’  The Greek philosopher Aristotle, 384-322 BC, saw the matter as follows: ‘To say of what is, that it is – and of what is not, that it is not. That [to me] is speaking the truth. 

 From ‘Healers And Healing’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 20, 2018)

_*On The Wings Of God’s Truth - Part B*_

_*Who Or What Is God? *_

_*



*_​
For me God means the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ. It is the Universal intelligence and the source from which fresh pure creative ideas are constantly pouring forth in the form of thoughts. God’s spirit, the same as ours, is eternal, without beginning or end and has always been. Neither our spirit nor the Divine Trinity’s will ever stand still. Both are constantly evolving, expanding and growing through the knowledge that is gathered by the beings in every part of Creation, including you and me. Ever deeper insights and fresh discoveries into this, that and the other will always continue to be made by someone somewhere. This is something every human being has to come to terms with and accept that there will probably never be such a thing as absolute truth. 

So, what of God’s truth? How do we know when we are finding some of it? Any knowledge one of us finds is meant to be shared with those around us and used for making our world a better place everything in it – not just humankind – to evolve and grow. But, because of the precious gift of freedom of choice each one of us is allowed to decide what we can and wish to take on board as our truth. Yet, every right also brings responsibilities with it and any newly found knowledge puts the onus on us for choosing wisely. That is why, whilst reading or listening to anything, it is advisable to make a habit of noticing the responses that come from your own heart and learn to follow them in all things. This is the voice of your inner guidance and teacher, your intuition; it will never let you down or lie to you. 

Because there are numerous gullible people in our world and just as many who are all too happy to exploit this, be careful and refuse to take anything that comes to your attention at face-value. Know that everything we become aware of in some way enters into our consciousness; we ourselves are responsible for what we allow in. It is up to each one of us to test and try things for ourselves and to establish whether the information before us has any validity for us. You are always the bottom line and you alone can decide whether you are willing to accept or reject what someone tells you, whoever this may be. It goes without saying that this is also valid for all my writings. It has never been my nature to wish to prescribe for anyone what to believe and what not. In any case, knowing what is at stake here, who would still be foolish enough to dogmatically state this, that or the other is the ultimate truth that is valid for everybody? 

Those who are familiar with other parts of my work know that I go to great lengths to point out the necessity for choosing carefully as to what we accept as our truth. My advice has always been never to follow anyone blindly or take their words for gospel, no matter how high and holy the person or institution may seem to be. The information you are receiving from them could be outdated and further insights could be waiting to be given, maybe through you. If something you hear or read does not feel right, pay attention and listen to what ideas may come to you. Consult with your inner self by meditating and/or reflecting on the points in question, then wait and see what further insights may come to you. When they do, do not forget to share them with those around you. In this way we shall eventually all become channels of Divine wisdom and truth and be capable of acting as light bringers to our world. This will continue until every last shred of the clouds of ignorance that still darken our world have been dispersed and peace has at last come to our world.

As new ideas and fresh insights are constantly flowing into my existing writings from my inner guru, they are living proof of how, as one learns to live ever more intuitively, there is little or no danger of getting stuck in outdated beliefs. One gradually learns to trust that this inner voice really does know the answers to all our questions and what is good and right for us in any given moment, as opportunities have been provided by the Universe for checking this out over and over again. The more this the higher part of us takes over, the less one feels inclined to look for information from other sources. There comes the moment when one realises that this need has faded away completely. And that, in my view, is the greatest advantage of being taught by the inner guru. As valuable tools as some books to this day are as communication tools and educational aids, it is not hard to see in the light of this that the time will arrive on the Earth plane when they will no longer be required, because we shall then all receive our education in this manner by the long awaited new World Teacher. 

Shortly after finishing my reflections on ‘The Truth about Truth’, to my astonishment they were confirmed by the Lebanese/American mystic, poet and writer, Kahlil Gibran, 1883-1931. In ‘Kahlil the Heretic’ he wrote: ‘The true light is that which emanates from within humankind; it reveals the secrets of the heart to the soul, making it happy and contented with life. Truth is like the stars; it does not appear except from behind the obscurity of the night of the darkness of ignorance. Truth is like all beautiful things in the world; it does not disclose its desirability except to those who first feel and suffer at the hands of falsehood. Truth is a deep kindness that teaches us to be content in our everyday life and share with people the same kind of happiness and share it with the people so that they may find it, too. . . This is the truth I have learnt from the teachings of the Nazarene.’ 

The Greek philosopher Aristotle, 384-322 BC, saw the matter as follows: ‘To say of what is, that it is – and of what is not, that it is not. That [to me] is speaking the truth. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 23, 2018)

_*On The Wings Of God’s Truth - Part C*_

_*Do Things Work Even If I Don't Believe In Them?
*_





​
The eminent Swiss psychiatrist Carl  Gustav Jung, 1875-1961 was a man who, in his time, deeply influenced the  thinking of our world. He was the founder of analytical psychology,  also known as Jungian psychology. Recently, I came across one of his  poignant comments from ‘The Undiscovered Self’, Collected Works,  published 1956. As far back as then, he held the view I have shared for a  very long time myself that, if at long last statements like the one  that the Christ rose from the dead is to be understood symbolically,  instead of literally, the new interpretations we shall then find do not  need to conflict with the knowledge of previous ages. In fact,  understanding the biblical themes symbolically can and indeed does put  an end to the speculations that the Christian hope of immortality is  invalid. It merely interprets and presents it in a different way. After  all, long before the coming of Christianity humankind believed in a life  after the death of the physical body. We therefore had no need of the  Easter events of the Master’s death on the cross and his subsequent  alleged resurrection, as proof of and a guarantee of immortality.

Jung thought that the danger that a  mythology that was understood too literally and the way it is taught by  the Churches to this day, will suddenly be repudiated lock, stock and  barrel was now greater than ever before. He too asked the question  whether the time has come a long last hat the Christian mythology,  instead of being wiped out, should be understood symbolically, as, in my  view, it is meant to be. Equipped with the wisdom of hindsight, it is  not hard to see that my jottings came into being to prevent just this.  Although I had no idea that this was the intention behind them, when I  first started writing about my insights into such matters, as time went  by, almost of their own accord they grew into one of the – maybe many –  contributions to ensure that this does not happen.

Jung’s words reminded me of how, from  time to time, I have been asked: ‘Does Astrology really work?’ Having  witnessed how unfailingly and with what astonishing accuracy it does, my  answer has always been: ‘Oh yes, it does!’ Some go further: ‘And does  it work, even if you don’t believe in it?’ In my view, when something is  true and right and there is sufficient evidence to prove that it works,  then anyone’s disbelief does not have the power to change this. And  that applies to astrology as much as to all other aspects of life.  Remember when we were children? No matter how fervently we believed in  Father Christmas, we finally had to grow up into the realisation that  there isn’t one.

The same is true for those who have not  yet heard about the law of Karma or maybe people who know about it but  do not believe that there is such a thing. Anyone’s ignorance or  disbelief does not change that we, the same as the rest of the whole of  Creation, are subject to Universal laws. They provide that every action  causes a reaction and not knowing about this has never protected anyone  against having to live by the consequences of their actions.

This principle also applies to all other  spiritual concepts, including that of a personal saviour and redeemer,  who will come to our rescue. Irrespective of what firm beliefs anyone  may hold about this, every soul eventually has to learn from its own  experiences that this is impossible. Through improving our character by  changing our behaviour patterns and with the help of the contributions  we are willing to make, not only towards the welfare of the human race,  but of our whole world and all life that shares it with us, in the  fullness of time each one of us has to grow into their own saviour and  redeemer. 

Only through bringing forth, every one from within the very core of  their own being the Christ-like qualities, slumbering in seedform in  every human soul, can the Christ, the Universal Christ and the living  God eventually develop into the saviour and redeemer of us and our whole  world. Its history demonstrates all too clearly that no-one can change  an untruth into a truth merely by thinking of it as true. By believing  in the former no-one can change it into the latter. No matter how hard  anyone to this day may believe that Jesus Christ is going to be their  saviour and redeemer, when this simply never happens even the simplest  soul in the end must come to the conclusion that the life of Jesus is  but a legend and no-one but each for themselves can save and redeem  them.

The bold pioneers of those days lived  dangerously, because violent clashes with the ecclesiastical authorities  ensued over their findings. How fortunate for us that they bravely  stood their ground; knowing that they were speaking the truth gave them  the strength and determination to do so. God’s eternal truth is  unchangeable. Grains of this truth – as much as humankind could safely  deal with at the time – were contained within the knowledge given  through the teachers who came to us. These grains remain valid to this  day, no matter what most of us believed in days gone by and some of us  still do, now.

That astrology works I can tell you from  first hand experience, otherwise I would never have bothered with it.  For a very long time now, astrology has provided me with a key for  unlocking and understanding the deepest mysteries of life, not only of  my own but of all life. In all my writings I endeavour to share my  findings with you. With any teacher we find we need to bear in mind that  no matter how high and holy a person the one before us is and however  deep and profound their own grasp of spiritual concepts may be, their  insights can only take us to the entrance of our own perception.

‘Seek and ye shall find; knock and the  door shall be opened onto thee.’ Whenever we wish to find out more about  something, all we need to do is knock at our inner door and turn  towards the wise one, the living God within, to whom access will never  be denied to any genuine seeker of wisdom and truth. Walking over the  threshold may take a bit of perseverance but the promise is that, at the  right moment, we shall be guided through the gateway of our own  understanding and find the entrance into all the mysteries that had to  remain hidden from us in the past.
From ‘Healers And Healing’​
* * *
 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 27, 2018)

_*The Mystic And Finder
*_





​ The Christian teachings tell us in St.  Matthew 7:7-8: ‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall  find. Knock and the door shall be opened to you. For whoever asks  receives and those who seek find and unto those who knock the door is  opened.’ I used to be a mystic and seeker of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth. I knocked at my inner door in search of new understanding. To my  amazement I found it, though not in any publication, vast or small,  ancient or new, but in my own heart. Now that I have gained access to  some of God’s wisdom, I know that the only one who has true power in the  whole of Creation is the presence of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, known as God. This God is with me at all  times and my whole being rests in His/Her loving arms. 

Having waded through the darkness of my ignorance of God’s true nature  and my own in past ages, I now realise that God is in everything and  does not only mean perfect good. I am aware that sickness, troubles,  accidents, temptations and death have been necessary parts of my earthly  education of previous lifetimes. In this one striving to bring forth  God’s goodness from within in every part of my being is my highest  aspiration. I understand that because my true nature is love, there was  no other way of teaching me the polar opposite of perfect good other  than through experiencing the downside of life through experiencing it  on the Earth plane. But the wisdom of the Great Mother designed this  course of action so that at the end of it, I would find my way back home  into the conscious awareness of my oneness with Her. And this is now  beginning to happen for ever more of us, not only me.

In the course of many lifetimes on the Earth I have learned that the law  of life is love and that every mishap that ever befell me has been part  of my learning curve and was created by my own thinking and behaviour  patterns. I accept that for educational reasons I had to remain ignorant  of God’s Universal laws for a very long time. As a result of this I  unwittingly worked against these laws, which created huge amounts of  negative Karma. Every bit of it eventually had to be made good by me. I  count my blessings that I have become aware that whatever I send out  into the world, because of God’s laws can do nothing but return to me  with ever increasing force. As good do the same, I now follow my highest  aspirations only and leave the rest to those who do not yet know any  better. At all times I give of the best that is in me, so that as soon  as I have redeemed my negative Karma, only good things can come my way.

It was for these reasons that in lifetimes and ages gone by, the same  inner well of my being had to produce sweet and bitter waters. Knowing  that all of it was designed by the wisdom and love of the Great Mother  of all life, to teach me how to recognise and differentiate between good  and evil, right and wrong, I thankfully accept everything that comes as  a necessary part of my curriculum. Knowing that there is only one way  of growing ever more God-like, so that I can once again be consciously  at one with Him/Her, makes changing my thinking and behaviour patterns  much easier. And when at the end of each day, I reflect on God, my  loving thoughts lift me up the spiritual mountain to the apex where God,  my true and deeply loved Lord/Lady, resides.

As a spark of the Divine Spirit, I am a beloved child of God. I am God  and my whole being dwells in this consciousness. My whole being is  filled with love and with this the last remnants of my fears are  dissolving. The peace of God is with me ever more fills and I no longer  have any doubts that all is well with my loved ones, my world and also  with me. I have no need to be afraid of people, things or circumstances.  I do not fear any part of myself, for God is part of me and shows me  how to transmute the drives and urges of my lower self into the highest  qualities of my own Christ nature. Being aware that God is as much part  of me as I am part of God, I constantly dwell in the presence of God and  I feel protected by His/Her love and safe, so that fears can no longer  touch me. 

As my God Self guides and protects me from my own innermost being and  shows me the way in all situations, I have no need for being anxious  about past, present or future. As an eternal and immortal being, there  is no death for me, merely transformations into different life-states  where God will forever be my dwelling place. And underneath me there  will always be the ever-lasting arms of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother Creator of all life, to keep me safe. Nothing can ever  touch me except God’s direct action, and like me God is love.

And so, I freely and willingly forgive all those who ever hurt or harmed  me. And I forgive myself for any suffering I caused to anyone in my  ignorance of my true nature and the Universal laws. Everything that once  was between us is herewith forgiven and forgotten, and we set each  other free. My Christ Spirit helps me to uplift and transmute any  residue of resentment and bitterness that my soul still feels into  blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. This frees me  from the chains and shackles of all the difficult relationships of past  lifetimes. 

I know that God is in everything and even the tiniest fraction of life  contains God. Therefore, wherever I am, that is my church. Aware of my  own Christ nature, Divinity and origin – as well as everybody else’s – I  no longer have any need for organised religions with their insistence  on dogma and creed. I am free to believe what the wise one within me  tells me is true and right for me, now. God is truth and so am I and  with every one of my thoughts, words and actions I express my truth.  Whatever I send out into the Universe manifests nothing but my honesty  and my truth. God’s love is tolerant and I have no difficulties  accepting that other people’s truth may be somewhat different. And I  send my loving thoughts and prayers of healing and peace to the whole of  God’s Creation, to Mother Earth’s animal, vegetable and mineral  kingdoms, as well as to every man, woman and child in her loving embrace  without exceptions, for all are God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Because on the inner level all life is one, my special attention is  devoted to transmitting love and light to anyone who is still wrestling  with the experiences of getting to know humankind’s lower nature and  their own. No matter how hard to accept this concept may be to some of  my fellow citizens, that is nonetheless what my inner guidance tells me  is the truth. I act upon this knowledge by praying that the light of  Divine wisdom and truth may fill the hearts and souls of all my younger  siblings in the human family and that they too may re-awaken to the  knowledge of their true nature and oneness with all life.  

God is infinite wisdom and love and day by day every part of me is  growing ever more god-like. God’s wisdom guides me from the innermost  core of my own being and provides me with the answers to any question I  shall ever care to ask. My Christ or God Self transmits the replies to  me through the world of my feelings. Whenever I make a mistake, It shows  me how I can learn from it, so I can do better next time and move on to  another lesson. In all my endeavours its wisdom is the light that shows  me the way.

God is the Universal Force that supplies me with all my resources. My  true needs have always been met by this force and forever will be. I  shall want for nothing. God created me and sustains me. And I trust  implicitly that everything that ever happened in my life and that of our  whole world, that which is now and the things that will be in the  future are written in the great book of life by Divine wisdom and love,  who is the eternal provider for everybody’s needs. 

God and I are one. In heart and mind, body, spirit and soul we dwell as  one and are inseparable. The light and warmth of the Divine fills my  heart and soul and deeply penetrates every cell and atom of my whole  being, and they are healing and restoring themselves to normal healthy  functioning, now. I am a spark of the Divine, a beloved Child of the  Universe. The Christ Spirit is coming ever more alive in me and forever I  shall dwell in my Creator’s presence. As my Christ nature saves and  redeems me, the old prophecy of the coming of a saviour and redeemer for  me and my world if fulfilling itself, for what is done for one is done  for all. And I give thanks and praise to You, Great White Spirit, for  helping us and our world to re-establish harmony within and without, and  through this gradually bringing peace and healing to every one of us.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​ ​ * * *​ _
​_​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 13, 2019)

_*The Candle
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden
​ Have you ever sat in front of a burning  candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you  become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and  somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the  flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

A candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing  the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments of  disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly  fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of  your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and sometimes  begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your efforts,  the time has come for building more quiet moments of reflection into  your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a space where you  can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as comfortable as you  can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I  burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving them signs and  showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many  candles of support am I giving to those around me, every day and  throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and lighten their  pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance.  It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only  do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing  is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune ourselves  to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the source of all  life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we give by  nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to us. The  Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and the more of  it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of the  Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines through all  who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into and through  them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until  the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and  peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments,  let us pray that every single day of the coming year and all future  ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of  light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine  great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and  praise for the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of  the Earth. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 28, 2019)

_*Christ – The Light Of Our World
*_






​The  Age of Aquarius is bringing us the answers to some of humankind’s  oldest questions and many by now have spiritually matured sufficiently  to be willing to surrender their small earthly self to the forces of the  Highest. Through those who are unselfishly serving as Its channel for  the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole, we are constantly  gaining a better understanding of some of the vastest concepts of  Creation. This is bringing us an ever increasing awareness that  everything in our world is a physical manifestation of the One.

For  a long time, we have been told about the Light of our world without  having any idea of what this truly means, namely that each one of us is a  spark of the Divine, the Universal Christ, which dwells in every human  heart. This spark is the Light of our world, though at first only by  potential. The birth of the child of God and the coming of the light in  our world describes the awakening of this spark, not merely in a few  chosen ones but in every heart and soul. The Universal Christ is not one  particular person but the light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns,  which in each one of us exists – though initially only in seed form – as  a state of consciousness.

The Great Father/Mother of all life  and their only born Son/Daughter is the source of our being. All His/Her  characteristics are also in us, the highest as well as the lowest. In  earthly life we first have to experience the lowest, but slowly and  surely we have to make our way to the highest, at all times guided and  protected by our Highest or God Self. The spark represents the highest  part of our being, our Christ nature, which has been waiting to come  alive in all human hearts and souls for a long, long time. 

Each  one of us is a spark of the Christ light and it does not make one bit of  difference whether someone believes in and follows the Christian  teachings or not, nor for that matter any of the others or even none at  all. Christianity has been but one of many attempts at trying to explain  and bring the spiritual concepts of our own Christ nature closer to us  and our world. When the various religions and belief systems were given  to our world by the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ Circle,  it would have been impossible for us to grasp the truth. Revelations of  this nature had to wait until we had moved a fair distance into the Age  of Aquarius, the age of truth and knowledge directly from the heartmind  of God.

From the evolutionary level we and our world have reached  by now, it can clearly be seen that by the arrival of this age, all of  the old belief systems have become more of a hindrance than a help to  our race’s spiritual progress. In keeping with the energies of the great  plan of life they were specifically designed to keep us from bringing  forth our innate spirituality and goodness, individually and  collectively, too early.  If these qualities are to manifest themselves  in our world – as indeed they are now doing everywhere – we ourselves  have to bring the Christ characteristics of our nature forth from deep  within the core of our own being. If we want to be saved and redeemed  and our world turn into a peaceful one, each one of us had to do their  share of making it so. No-one will wave a magic wand to do the work this  involves for us and that for the simple reason that the desired result  can only be achieved through everyone’s individual efforts.

It  takes a certain degree of spiritual maturity to grasp the higher  esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all  spiritual teachings that have ever graced our world. That’s how it comes  about that to this day there are leaders in our world who are still in  pursuit of what they consider to be their personal ‘power’. The only  true power each one of us has on this plane of life is that of creating  something good, sacred and beautiful in our lives and for those who  share it with us. The alternative is bringing ever more suffering into  our world by demanding from others to bring forth – again from within  themselves – and act out the evil every human being is capable of.

We  are magnetic beings and we draw towards us that which we are ourselves,  consciously as well as unconsciously. And those who are still involved  in the practice of evil are aligning themselves to the forces of evil.  They attract others into their orbit who are also still in need of this  kind of lesson, as each and every one of us has to do in some of their  lifetimes. At the end of their present lifetime,  the souls who are  presently involved in the lessons of evil, at the handing out end of  these experiences, return to the world of light. After resting for a  while and recuperating from the stresses and strains of their earthly  existence, there will come the moment when, hand in hand with the wise  ones in charge of them, they will be reviewing what they have learnt  from their most recent lifetime and all others, the way we all do.

That’s  when they will realise that the most important lesson of their most  recent earthly sojourn has been that the actions they carried out cannot  get anyone to Heaven, i.e. being released into learning from  experiencing the higher and highest levels of life. First hand they will  know that:

•    No matter what anyone on the Earth plane may ever promise, evil gets no-one to Heaven.

•    Spiritually, nobody ever ‘gets away’ with anything.

•     Missions that hurt and harm those around us make us accessories to  evil. All they can hope to achieve is creating a living hell on the  Earth. They will most certainly not get us to Heaven, if there ever had  been such a place.

•    There is no point in committing suicide  at the end of an evil deed. The only thing that happens is that we have  to come back to make good and create balance, for whatever harm we did  to anyone.

Spiritual teachings have always been imparted to  humankind from the highest levels of life to gradually assist us with  conducting out lives with increasing spiritual awareness and more in  harmony with the Universal laws, God’s laws. To my mind, the most  important one is the law of Karma. It ensures that nothing in the  vastness of God’s Creation can ever get lost, as everything eventually  returns to its source. This law applies to all life, therefore also to  us and our world and that’s the reason why every one of our thoughts,  words and actions in some form. Like a boomerang it finds its way back  to us and if this does not happen in our present lifetime, we can be  sure that it will do so in another.

Awareness is the key for  resolving all problems that arise on the earthly plane of life and the  knowledge of the law of Karma at least potentially puts every one of us  in charge of their own destiny. If we wish to ensure that from this very  moment on nothing but good things should be drawn into our lives, we  need to train ourselves to carefully watch over every thought, word and  action, until in the end it has become something quite natural to us.

Each  one of us is an integral part of the soul of the human race and that of  our whole world and on the inner level of life we are all one.  Therefore, every thought, word and action inevitably affects everything  in the whole of Creation. That’s why taking charge of ourselves is of  the greatest importance, not only for us personally but for all life and  lifeforms. And what about those who still know no better than going  through their lives hurting others? Take heart, they too will eventually  wake up to their true nature and become aware that when we are causing  pain to another, in truth we are hurting ourselves. But even that is by  no means the end of the story, because every  physical/emotional/spiritual pain has to be redeemed and made good, by  none other than us.

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Triumph Of Good Over Evil’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•     ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 6, 2019)

*The Prophet – On Religion
*
​ 




​ An old priest said: ‘Speak to us of Religion.'
And the Prophet replied: 
Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Is not religion all deeds and all reflections,
And that which is neither one nor the other? 
Isn’t it the wonder and surprise that ever springs in your soul, 
Even while your hands are hewing a stone or attending to a loom?
Who can separate their faith from their actions,
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spread their hours before them and say:
‘This is for God and that for myself.
This is for my soul and that for my body?’

All your hours are wings that beat through space 
From one part of yourself to the other, 
From the Higher or God Self to your lower earthly self, 
Its counterpart.
Those who wear their morality only as their best garment 
When they go to church on Sunday,
Would be better off naked, so the Sun and the wind 
Can tear and burn no holes into their skins.
And those who define their conduct purely by 
The ethics of dogma and creed of one religion or another, 
Imprison the songbird of their souls in a cage,
Unaware that the finest songs do not come from behind bars and wires.
If your worshipping is but a window 
That one opens and shuts at will,
You will never get to know the house of the soul,
Whose windows are forever open.

Your daily life needs to become your temple and your religion.
Upon entering it each day take everything you are with you,
Be it a plough or a forge, a mallet or a lute.
Take all the things you have fashioned,
Either of necessity or for your delight.
In your dreams rise above yourself and your achievements, 
And put your failures behind you as the lessons of the past.
Fly on the wings of the knowledge you now receive
Directly from the Great White Spirit and take everybody with you,
So that in adoration you fly higher than their hopes 
And humbly join and comfort them in their moments of despair.

If you want to know your Creator, refuse to follow like a sheep 
The things that were written a long time ago. 
Most of it is likely to be outdated and in need of review. 
The religion of the new age is one of the heart
That aims to help all souls, independent of colour or race,
To grow in wisdom and understanding 
Of the true purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence. 
This religion is a faith that invites all of you 
To experience life’s processes ever more deeply. 
Through consciously participating in them, 
You become ever more aware of the living God and Goddess 
Within you and everything that shares your present existence.

Now you can observe for yourself God/Goddess being as much
Alive in you as in your children and everybody else.
When you gaze into space, especially at night, 
Discover how even in the stars and the clouds, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life embraces all its Creations
With the same loving care.
With every ray of sunshine and drop of rain 
That touches the Earth, they seek to comfort, 
Bless and heal each one of you and your whole world.
In every flower, leave and blade of grass they are smiling,
In the trees their arms and hands are waving to you,
While the wind whispers words of healing and peace 
To those whose inner eyes and ears have opened
To the new religion of love.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ 
 From ‘Words Of The Prophet – A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 20, 2020)

_*Past, Present And Future
*_







​Someone  asked me the other day whether I believe that our subconscious can know  the future in the same way as it may reveal the past to us – in  meditation, if this is desirable for our present stage of development. I  do not think it would be good for us to know too much of either the  future or the past. In my view, the veil of consciousness is there for  our protection. If we had to live with the conscious memories of  everything that ever happened to us – not in one lifetime or maybe two  or three, but thousands – if we knew all the things we once were capable  of doing, we would find it impossible to live with ourselves. I believe  that we are here at this particular time, so that we may re-learn to  trust the goodness of life and that it will forever lead us to where we  need to move next for our highest good and greatest joy.

To my  mind, we are not meant to know the future, for if we did it would be  available and easily accessible to us, which it is not – undoubtedly for  wise reasons. And I for one am glad about this. What would happen to  the thrill and excitement of the explorations that are always waiting  for us, to lead us onwards and upwards on the spiritual mountain with  ever more new discoveries? What would be the point of knowing their  outcome in advance? That’s why I am no friend of using astrology as a  tool for predicting the future. I am satisfied with familiarising myself  with the energies that are at our disposal at any given time,  personally and collectively, and the general trends they bring with it.  This to me is helpful when it comes to paddling the canoe of my life on  the great river of all life, steering it through the rapids and down the  waterfalls.

In this way astrology is useful for assisting us  with the process of learning how to work in harmony with the Universal  energies, instead of struggling against them, the way our race has been  doing for far too long. Being aware of the Big Picture and knowing the  broadest of outlines of humankind’s future is enough for me and I look  forward with the keenest of interest to what lies ahead for all of us  and also for me individually, and how everything will unfold. But while  we are here, let us focus on helping Mother Earth in any way we can with  her evolution.

It needs to be born in mind that many small  people, in many small places, doing many small things can change our  world. In my view, the best contribution anyone can make is by living  modestly, refusing to over-consume and recycling whenever possible. This  has to be done freely and willingly and not because someone – no matter  who – says that’s what we should or ought to do. The only spiritually  valid way of deciding for any course of action at any given time is when  our inner guidance tells us that something is right for us now. In this  particular case that the way we are living is out of love and respect  for our planet.

Doing all we can to work for instead of against  the wellbeing of Mother Earth and thus providing a good example for  those around us is one of the main reasons for finding ourselves in this  life at this time of transformation and healing. Don’t you think our  poor planet has had to put up far too long with our race and the  suffering you and I too once must have inflicted upon her and all her  kingdoms – the way so many are doing to this day because they have not  yet woken up to their true nature and the purpose and meaning of their  earthly existence?

Every cell and atom of our physical bodies are  filled with the consciousness their indwelling spirit and soul have  reached at any given moment. At the end of each lifetime we leave this  vehicle for one lifetime only behind. The essence of our being moves on  into the world of light, our true home from which we emerge at the  beginning of every earthly sojourn. The cells and atoms of our physical  boy are filled with the consciousness our earthly self had reached at  the time of its departure. This is our gift to the Earth. It belongs to  her and stays with her, irrespective of whether our mortal remains were  disposed of by burial, cremation or at sea.

Expressed in the  simplest of terms darkness is not knowing God’s true nature and our own,  and the purpose and meaning of our existence. Being aware of these  things is light. Therefore, in our peace prayers let us ask for the  light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth to fill not only our own hearts  and souls but also of everybody else who shares this world with us. We  pray that love, light and healing may enter all life, so that together  we may progress on our pathway up the spiritual mountain. So far most  advancements of our world have resulted from conflicting views, opinions  and interests and the suffering caused by them. With ever more of God’s  wisdom and truth entering human consciousness, we hope that growth will  eventually also be achievable through peace movements.

In spite  of all our peace efforts there may sometimes be no other way of  resolving one of the conflicts in our outer world than through the use  of weapons. Even if this is the case, things can only happen because the  resulting events represent an essential part of the lessons required by  some of our younger, less experienced siblings in the human family of  life. Therefore, such courses of action too are God’s will, and there is  a great need for praying that the light of Divine wisdom should fill  the hearts and souls of all those involved. There is never any reason  for losing our faith and trust in our Creator’s great plan of life,  whose wisdom and love at all times blesses every one of us. May His/Her  love shine ever more brightly in all human hearts and souls, until  everyone’s whole being is filled with it to such an extent that our  hands can do nothing but work with love, our hearts beat with it, our  mouths utter nothing but its sounds and all eyes, the mirrors of our  souls, radiantly glow with it.

Life is a journey and not a  destination. Make an effort to savour it, every single step of the way,  for even if our present lifetime should last one hundred years, it will  be but a small stopping point on our evolutionary pathway back home into  the oneness with God and all life. Being fully and consciously here in  the moment to my mind is far more important than peering into the past  or the future. Every second of our existence – wherever we may be  spending it – is a moment in Eternity and precious beyond compare.  Although I still have difficulties living the way John Denver’s song  suggests, I share the feelings it expresses that this is how all of us  would be well advised to live:

_*Sweet Surrender*_
_Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air._

John Denver

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Wolf As Animal Totem’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

* * *​


----------

